Ask HN: Will FaceID log me in if I'm asleep? - chirau
======
lsiunsuex
During the keynote they said it looks for attention and mentioned sleeping.
I'd assume it wants to see some white or pupil of the eye or separation of the
eye lids. Maybe even minute movement of the eye to signify your awake and
attentive.

